# moving to edmonton



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

we will hopefully be landing in edmonton summer 09 withe permanent res card!!!!! , can't wait, has anyone from uk moved there recently or does anyone have any advice for myself hubby and 2 kiddies to help us settle easier???????


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

pittysplace said:


> we will hopefully be landing in edmonton summer 09 withe permanent res card!!!!! , can't wait, has anyone from uk moved there recently or does anyone have any advice for myself hubby and 2 kiddies to help us settle easier???????


First of all, congratulations for almost getting to the front of the queue with regard to PR cards - it's a long wait isn't it? We moved out to Okotoks, just south of Calgary, in 2007 and so far, despite a few ups and downs (mainly missing folk back home) it has worked out well for us.

What is it that attracts you to Edmonton? With regard to settling, are there any particular concerns that are going through your minds?

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

*edmonton*

hi thanks for getting back to us.... my brother & his family live in le duc just outside edmonton so initially we'd prob go there because he's saying we can live in their basement for the 1st few months!! yea like you said missing fam & friends from home is the biggest worry but on the whole really really xited!!! we have two kiddies aged 4 & 7 so we would be needing to get them in at a school pretty much staight away, do you have children, if so how old?? i would be hoping to get a job as classroom assistant in a school, and my brother has got a labouring job for my hubby to start with working for michels where he is quite high up!! any thought or ideas would be really appreciated!! where abouts in uk are you from??? and what do you both do??? is your social life very different now??? soooo xited but also abit apprehensive, take care julie xx








Getting There said:


> First of all, congratulations for almost getting to the front of the queue with regard to PR cards - it's a long wait isn't it? We moved out to Okotoks, just south of Calgary, in 2007 and so far, despite a few ups and downs (mainly missing folk back home) it has worked out well for us.
> 
> What is it that attracts you to Edmonton? With regard to settling, are there any particular concerns that are going through your minds?
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi We are moving to Edmonton this summer too! We have two small children 18m and 3 years old. We went out last summer and had interviews etc. My husband is going to be studying at the Uni of Alberta and I am a physiotherapist so am having to jump through many hoops and sit 2 exams soon...booo. The school system is different to the UK. Children start the year they turn 5 so long as they are 5 before Mid March I think, otherwise they can go next year. There is junior kindergarten too that your little one may apply for otherwise. We are looking at living in South West Edmonton as it seems the nicest area and from what mnay other Edmontonians have told us. 
We live in London so are desperate to get out of here!


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Forgot to say there are two main education organisations in edmonton, Edmonton Cathloic Schools and Edmonton Public schoiols, both massive and there are TA jobs advertised at the moment.


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

mrsl04 said:


> Forgot to say there are two main education organisations in edmonton, Edmonton Cathloic Schools and Edmonton Public schoiols, both massive and there are TA jobs advertised at the moment.


hi there, yep we've finally had our visas back this wk......argh!!!!!!!!! can't believe we'r actually going!!!!! booking flights this wk we'r hoping to fly on the 21st august our tenth wed annniversary!!!!!!

we're moving in to my brothers basement for a few months in le duc south of edmonton. we'v got jasmine,7yrs into a catholic school n joe will start the kindergartan there too!!!!!!
my hubby is hoping to get a job in sales or work with my brother at first,not sure yet!!!!

when do you fly???? are you buying or renting when you first get there???? do you have lovely family n friends here we do n now thats the bit i'm dreading ....leaving them all.....arrrrrrgh!!!!!!!
have you been to edmonton yet or anywhere else in can??its fab we luvd it!!!!

anyway if your on facebook my name is julie pitt , if you want to give us a call anytime our no is xxxxxxxxxx.......argh going to have to get a container sorted soon didn't think we had much stuff but have got heaps!!!!!!!!!! by the way where did you see the TA jobs advertised, take care n happy planning!!!!!! luv julie


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

pittysplace said:


> hi there, yep we've finally had our visas back this wk......argh!!!!!!!!! can't believe we'r actually going!!!!! booking flights this wk we'r hoping to fly on the 21st august our tenth wed annniversary!!!!!!
> 
> we're moving in to my brothers basement for a few months in le duc south of edmonton. we'v got jasmine,7yrs into a catholic school n joe will start the kindergartan there too!!!!!!
> my hubby is hoping to get a job in sales or work with my brother at first,not sure yet!!!!
> ...


Hi Julie
Thanks for your reply. Well done on the visas, I am dreading that part. We are miles behind you in the planning stages but have reserved our flights for the 25th August! We have sooooooooo much to do too. I sat a massive 4 hour exam yesterday to get my qualifications finally agreed and it was so bloody hard that i am not sure I will pass. We have to have this exam for us to be able to go out so fingers crossed. Visas are a mile off, did you get temporary or permanent visas? We are just getting temporary to begin with but they need my passport for it and we are going away in April so will apply after that, I think a temp one only takes a couple of months. We are wanting to buy but need to sell ours first another massive job but we can afford a massive house for what we have here which is very nice indeed! Our ids are nearly 2 and nearly 4 so a bit younger so we need to sort out childcare too....and the list goes on!
Would be great to stay in touch though I will look you up on email when I next get the chance to have 5 mins to myself! Things like shipping etc all need to be planned...oh god! And yes we will miss friends and family and I have a job that I absolutely love here...boo hoo. We went last year and really liked it, we lookd at jhouses and had interviews etc so we both have jobs lined up. It is all very exctiing but taking over our lives!
Better go chaos in the house
Louise
I saw the jobs on the Edmonton Catholic Schools website so have a look there.


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

mrsl04 said:


> Hi Julie
> Thanks for your reply. Well done on the visas, I am dreading that part. We are miles behind you in the planning stages but have reserved our flights for the 25th August! We have sooooooooo much to do too. I sat a massive 4 hour exam yesterday to get my qualifications finally agreed and it was so bloody hard that i am not sure I will pass. We have to have this exam for us to be able to go out so fingers crossed. Visas are a mile off, did you get temporary or permanent visas? We are just getting temporary to begin with but they need my passport for it and we are going away in April so will apply after that, I think a temp one only takes a couple of months. We are wanting to buy but need to sell ours first another massive job but we can afford a massive house for what we have here which is very nice indeed! Our ids are nearly 2 and nearly 4 so a bit younger so we need to sort out childcare too....and the list goes on!
> Would be great to stay in touch though I will look you up on email when I next get the chance to have 5 mins to myself! Things like shipping etc all need to be planned...oh god! And yes we will miss friends and family and I have a job that I absolutely love here...boo hoo. We went last year and really liked it, we lookd at jhouses and had interviews etc so we both have jobs lined up. It is all very exctiing but taking over our lives!
> Better go chaos in the house
> ...


hi louise yes quite different circumstances really we've got perm visas took 3 yrs 2 get them !!! but no def jobs!! arrgh!!! my brother hopefullly getting my hubby job with him!!! well good luck hope you passed the exam, i'v just phoned up a shipping company called robinsons who were very helpful, we'r not taking furniture just mainly photo photos n more photos n the childrens toys etc!!!!!what about you???? be in touch soon luv julie


----------



## Johanne (May 19, 2009)

Hello everyone:

I am a Canadian from Montreal Quebec leaving in the us as a permanent resident and now relocating to Edmonton, Alberta.

I am married to an American who is already working in Edmonton
We have 3 children(4 1/2 and 21months old twins)
We have a house in the U.s. that we are going to try to sale or rent.
We probably going to rent a house to begin with.
Can I use my US driving lincense
We have 2 cars, would there be any problem crossing the border?

Can I use my Social Insurance Number from Montreal, Quebec to find work in Edmonton?
Do Edmonton goverment pay part of the childcare like in Quebec(example if its $20/day I pay just $7 and the goverment pays the rest)

What else do I need to take care of...Any suggestion will help.

I am moving there in August 2009.
Would love to meet other people who are new comer to the Edmonton Area.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I am assuming you've done all the necessary Canadian Immigration things to allow your husband and children to enter Canada as residents, including medicare.
You can use your US Driving licence but eventually you should exchange it for an Alberta D/L.
Go to:- How to get an Alberta Driver's License | Live and Work in Alberta for info.
There should be no problem bringing two cars across the border provided all your documentation is in order. If you're bringing all your possessions later then you'll require to file a documentation listing what's coming to avoid duty on it.
I assume you mean SIN (Social Insurance Number) Your original number/card will still be good.
For childcare read:- Government of Alberta: Child Care Subsidy I doubt it will be as generous as that in Quebec.


----------



## Johanne (May 19, 2009)

*Moving to Edmonton*

I not sure I understand what you mean about my husband and kids. My husband has a working visa thru is work but I am going to use my Canadian citizenship to get my kids their medicare. We are going to stay in Edmonton for at least 3 years.
Thanks for your reply!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Johanne said:


> I not sure I understand what you mean about my husband and kids. My husband has a working visa thru is work but I am going to use my Canadian citizenship to get my kids their medicare. We are going to stay in Edmonton for at least 3 years.
> Thanks for your reply!!!


Sorry for the misunderstanding but nowhere in your first post did you mention that your husband was being transferred by his employer.


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Johanne said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I am a Canadian from Montreal Quebec leaving in the us as a permanent resident and now relocating to Edmonton, Alberta.
> 
> ...


Hi Johanne
We are coming too in August 09, just sorting our final details....like work permits...yikes! Would love to meet up, my kids will be 4 and a bit (girl) and just 2 (boy)...we could do a playdate!! We are going to be living in SW as it is by far the nicest part of the town...wellt ehre are other nice bits...not sure if you know Edmonton at all? I am happy to give you some more info from what I know...do you know where you will be working?
Childcare is hard to find we have found. We have just got some sorted out as we are both working from September 09. There are subsidies but you have to have a low income from what I see and also be a permananet resident/citizen...which seems fair I guess! I can give you some more info if you need it....?
Louise


----------



## Johanne (May 19, 2009)

*Moving to Edmonton in August 2009*

Hi Louise:

I'm so glad to meet you. I can wait to move there. We can definatly do play dates

I haven't got a job yet because of childcare issues. I will be looking for work as I get closer to moving.

I wanted to know I what age do kids start kindergaten in Edmonton and what school where available( private/public)

also, I speak french fluently, do you think that their is a need for french speaking people there?

Where are you and your hubby working out? My husband coach football.

Feel free to contact me anytime!!!



mrsl04 said:


> Hi Johanne
> We are coming too in August 09, just sorting our final details....like work permits...yikes! Would love to meet up, my kids will be 4 and a bit (girl) and just 2 (boy)...we could do a playdate!! We are going to be living in SW as it is by far the nicest part of the town...wellt ehre are other nice bits...not sure if you know Edmonton at all? I am happy to give you some more info from what I know...do you know where you will be working?
> Childcare is hard to find we have found. We have just got some sorted out as we are both working from September 09. There are subsidies but you have to have a low income from what I see and also be a permananet resident/citizen...which seems fair I guess! I can give you some more info if you need it....?
> Louise


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Johanne Sorry for the delay in replying...life got in the way! We are in the midst of selling our house, sorting visas, leaving jobs, saying goodbye to people, 4 year old birthday parties, husband's exams and thesis etc....
Would love to meet once we get there. I think you did a friends request didn't you...I will check, not sure how that works, but if it is like facebook I will work it out!?
Where wil your husband be working and is he a soccer coach or american football? My husband is going to do a PHd at the University of Alberta in Edmonton in Sports Psychology as that is his trade...he is a total sport nut and a previous international athlete so they may have something in common!
Will check my friends thing.
Bye for now!


----------



## Johanne (May 19, 2009)

I would love to meet up with you once we get there also.

My husband coach American football and he used to play professionnaly also. Right now I don't have a job waiting for me so I'm going to stay at home for a while with my 3 kids. Jonathan 4 1/2 and my 22 months old twins.

I'm going through the same thing that you are with selling house, selling most of my furniture ect.

But please find me on facebook under Johanne Hairston.
Can wait to meet you and your family in Edmonton.

I'm doing it all by myself since my husband


mrsl04 said:


> Hi Johanne Sorry for the delay in replying...life got in the way! We are in the midst of selling our house, sorting visas, leaving jobs, saying goodbye to people, 4 year old birthday parties, husband's exams and thesis etc....
> Would love to meet once we get there. I think you did a friends request didn't you...I will check, not sure how that works, but if it is like facebook I will work it out!?
> Where wil your husband be working and is he a soccer coach or american football? My husband is going to do a PHd at the University of Alberta in Edmonton in Sports Psychology as that is his trade...he is a total sport nut and a previous international athlete so they may have something in common!
> Will check my friends thing.
> Bye for now!


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Johanne said:


> I would love to meet up with you once we get there also.
> 
> My husband coach American football and he used to play professionnaly also. Right now I don't have a job waiting for me so I'm going to stay at home for a while with my 3 kids. Jonathan 4 1/2 and my 22 months old twins.
> 
> ...


Hi Johanne
I can't find you on Facebook, I tried Johanne Hairston...? I am on ther too but there are lots of Louise Mills, the photo is of my 4 year old girl at Disney.....


----------



## Johanne (May 19, 2009)

Ok Louise I will try to locate you as well. I live in Ohio right now. Where are you locate it on facebook?


----------

